

JP Morgan May Take Over Bank Of America - chailatte
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/jp-morgan-may-take-over-bank-of-america-2011-08-23

======
jesseendahl
This scares me, because if the U.S. ends up in a situation where the entire
country is relying on even fewer financial institutions than it is now, then
the government will definitely consider them "too big to fail." Not that the
situation isn't bad already, but I can only see this making it worse.

~~~
mahyarm
Do you think they'll try to do an AT&T and break them up into hundreds of
little pieces?

~~~
blackguardx
Probably not in the current political climate.

------
simon_
This will definitely not happen. There is no way it would win the support of
BAC's shareholders and board.

------
adamjernst
The deal must be off; BAC is up 11% today.

------
jpadkins
Can someone explain why normal everyday chapter 11 bankruptcy is not applied
to banks?

Why can't they wipe out the shareholders, sell off the assets, and pay the
creditors from that?

~~~
olefoo
The facile answer is that it's simple corruption. The slightly longer and more
nuanced answer is that allowing such a failure to happen would cause more
chaos and disruption than is politically acceptable to our elite
decisionmakers.

------
rationalbeaver
One bank to rule them all?

~~~
chailatte
JPMorgan Chase Bank of America Merrill Lynch will rule _us_ all

